# Gigabyte BIOS Flash failed



## kingston73 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a quick background- bought a computer from Ebay, worked very well, much better than my old Dell. Custom built with a Gigabyte mobo and AMD x2 4600 cpu, and 3 gb memory. I wanted to install a 4th gig of memory on the board, but when all 4 sticks were installed it wouldn't boot, so I decided to upgrade the bios after exhausting all other possibilities. 

Tried using @BIOS utility, but for whatever reason the flash failed, and now I have a computer that powers on, all the fans turn on and the lights on the front turn on, and the hard drive sounds like its running, but the monitor says "no signal". Is this fixable, or do I need a new MoBo. I tried the CMOS reset and took out the round battery for the CMOS, but no change. I've written Gigabyte but haven't gotten a response from them yet. HELP, PLEASE!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

if it's bad flash... you can check this link. they offer services doing that kind of stuff for less than $30. they will also guide you on what to do. of course there are others who do the same as well. Google can provide a good number of search results.

i have tried the BIOSMAN service and i was happy with it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the gigabyte web site for bios flashing and recovery
http://tw.giga-byte.com/FileList/NewTech/2006_motherboard_newtech/article_04_bios_explained.htm


----------

